
Data Oriented Programming in Python - brilee
https://www.moderndescartes.com/essays/data_oriented_python/
======
joshuaellinger
Take a look at Numba for JIT.

The primary drawback of Numpy alone is that you pay the memory-to-cache
latency for every operation. Numba compiles into C on the fly. It makes Python
fast when it matters.

